# excellent dip



## buzzard (Aug 1, 2006)

a friend of mine gave me this simple recipie that supprised me on how good it was.  he did warn me to make more then i thought i would need and he was right, i ate half of it in less then 5 min!!!!!  i was using scoops chips but flat bread would be good to ill bet.

the recipie calls for 1lb ground pork, but i could not find that so i used sausage, i used some with sage but what ever you would want.

brown it and drain

i added 2 packages of cream cheese, i guess the recepie only calls for one but two was better i felt.

then i put in one can of ro-tel tomatoes in.  i wish i would have put in two.  im sure any flavor would do, all my store had at that time was chilly fixins and it was still excellent

any way for something so simple it was really good.  i ate on it for 3 days.  im guessing it will hold in the fridge for 4 days or more.

i realized this recepie was not spelled out to a "t" but it was given to me in worse order

i call it buzzard's dip, just cause i have to have something named after me!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 1, 2006)

Buzzard, this recipe sounds like it could be made with a fattie. That smoked flavor would kick it up a few notches in the flavor department.

How about calling this concoction "Buzzard's Bait"? :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 1, 2006)

How about this Buzzard and Dutch?

*BUZZARDâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]S BAIT*


1 Fattie ( your choice of flavor)
2 pkg cream cheese
1 RoTel (your choice of flavor)

Mix fattie and cream cheese together and add RoTel.  

Heat over medium heat until blended. 

Serve with scoop Fritoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s or flat bread


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Buzz- I think that Bro. Rodger just cleaned up your recipe for ya'.

Thanks, Rodger. Got guests coming over on Saturday for a little house warming get to gether. I'm going to have to fix this just so the natives don't get restless before the steaks come off the grill. :D


----------



## buzzard (Aug 2, 2006)

buzzard's bait can work, i can see it

cause when people see it they will be circling to get them a scrap.

swooping in for a quick bite 

i use the corn chip scoop. (a little healthier) but you can use what best suits your needs.

thanks guys!!!


----------



## buzzard (Aug 6, 2006)

i remade it tonight for a NASCAR party tomorrow and i learned maby at most 1.5 cans of rotel.  it seems if you use more then that its too watered down.  one looks best but 1.5 was good.  i found the ground pork and it was better then the sage sasuage.  

you all will have to let me know how the fatties turn out.  ill have to try it when i get my new smoker.

EDIT:

yea one can or rotel is enough.  any more is too much.


----------



## riz9 (Aug 7, 2006)

How big are these cans of ro-tel tomatoes?  Usually I get the big cans of tomatoes for making pasta sauces, but are you talking about those ones that are about a campells soup can size?


----------



## buzzard (Aug 7, 2006)

yes sir the soup can size.  

another thing i have found is its better chilled just a bit then warm....just enough so you can scoop it with your chip.  too warm is not good


----------



## riz9 (Aug 7, 2006)

sounds good buzzard, nice tip on the chilledness of the dip as well.  I'll give try.  I mean it can't possibly be bad, it's cream cheese and meat.  How can you lose.


----------



## woody (Aug 26, 2006)

love the winston churchill quote. I'm adding it to my regular .sig


----------

